# New here, 16 weeks, brown spotting and NERVOUS



## Eve8

Hello everyone. This is my first time to this message board. I am 15w6d pregnant. I lost my first last year at 20w.

I am so, so nervous, and I do not have many people that understand. This time around I have had some random spotting, but it never gets worse. Yesterday and today I have little spots of brown, and slight discoloration on the toliet paper. Last time I spotted, midwife said there was nothing we could do but wait and see. That time I had spotted pink (2 weeks ago). The following week, I heard the heartbeat.

I am so, so nervous. I don't think I could handle another loss. Any thoughts? Please? My next midwife appt is 2.5 weeks and I get my mid-preg u/s in 3 weeks.


----------



## debgreasby

I would get in touch with your MW and see if she will listen for the heartbeat to ease your mind :)


----------



## Gemble

How about getting a Doppler to use at home to reassure yourself? Some of the home ones can pic up a heart best at 16 weeks =)

Xxx


----------



## ettegirb21

I think a Doppler would be a good idea. I got one, picked the heartbeat up easily (I'm 12w5d). My OB was able to use theirs and pick it up at 10w4d. Might be worth the investment- they are very reasonable price wise.

I pray that everything turns out fine for you. If you don't mind me asking, were you given a reason that you lost your first pregnancy? I have had 2 m/c's and even though every day is a gift and milestone, I am still afraid for the future. 

Saying prayers for you.


----------



## Eve8

ettegirb21 said:


> I think a Doppler would be a good idea. I got one, picked the heartbeat up easily (I'm 12w5d). My OB was able to use theirs and pick it up at 10w4d. Might be worth the investment- they are very reasonable price wise.
> 
> I pray that everything turns out fine for you. If you don't mind me asking, were you given a reason that you lost your first pregnancy? I have had 2 m/c's and even though every day is a gift and milestone, I am still afraid for the future.
> 
> Saying prayers for you.

Thanks for the prayers!! I need them! I do want a doppler - afraid it will make me obsessive or anxious if I cannot find it for no reason. I might.

I was not given a reason for my loss. I had no warning signs, and was just going in for my mid-pregnancy u/s. No idea. Baby had passed, so they could not test him.

Update on my above problem: I ended up bleeding a little and went to the ER. An u/s confirmed the baby to be ok, but I have a low lying placenta that is causing spotting etc. I was told to take it easy and go for my mid-preg. u/s in 3.5 wks and most of the time the placenta will be further from the cervix, since it is so early.

Thanks again!!


----------



## hb1

So glad you have some answers and all looking good :)

hx


----------



## Gemble

Great news :happydance:

Xxx


----------

